# G.I. Joe: Retaliation massively delayed ‘to add 3D,’ Paramount claims



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Digital Trends


----------



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's unfortunate. I'm looking forward to watching this movie, but not in 3D! I really don't care for 3D movies, and have zero interest in 3D TV. Am I in the minority here? Do you guys prefer movies like this in 2D or 3D?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

When a movie is done right in 3D it's hard to beat. Of the 3D movies I've seen Avatar was amazing as well as Tron. Although sometimes I do prefer the regular 2D version. Many times it just depends on my mood.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that the production companies have fallen hook-line-and-sinker into thinking it's what the masses want. I myself watch only 2D!

IMHO: 3D is a marketing gimmick that has been embraced by manufacturers looking for a cheap "upgrade" option and this time around technology can support the effect better than in the 50s and 60s.


Myself and most of my family and some friends all prefer 2D due to lack of nausia. I really don't see the benefit 3D (pun intended).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I go to the theater only rarely, has to be something special. I saw Avatar in IMAX-3D. It was the 1st 3D movie I had seen in a long time & I think it was done correctly. I say this because I would forget the movie was in 3D (the real world is 3D). From time to time I would pay attention & realize that, yes, this is still 3D. 

I went with the kids a couple weeks later to a movie they wanted to see. The effects were horrible, come to find out...it was 3D post processing. I will never go to one of those again.

Point being, 3D can add to the overall experiance when done correctly. When you look at a movie like Battleship, I think there are other factors involved. I only saw the movie in 2D. I can see where the effects could have added to the overall experiance, but it's more than that. The story was not good for today. We expect perfect effects that were just not there & the storyline was less than stellar as was the acting. Very glad I didn't see this in the theater. Does anybody know if this was filmed in 3D vs post processing?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Lame. I certainly wasn't expecting much from the new GI Joe film - just some fun action and things getting blown up. No desire to see it in 3d. What a waste.


----------

